# New Pictures!!! :-)



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

Here are some pictures from my birthday vacation in Northern Georgia last week. It was so beautiful...I wanna go back. :Cry:


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)




----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)




----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Wow those are some cute dogs you have there! Glad you had so much fun on your birthday!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh my! Those are great! I can tell you had a great time (and so did the dogs) and no wonder you want to go back. It looks gorgeous! I love the pic. of you in the hot tub! Thanks for sharing those..... :biggrin:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Kim those are awesome photos!!! Dogs look as happy and healthy as ever. Thanks for the picture update!


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

Great pics! They all have such expressive eyes!


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Love!!! The baby is hardly a baby anymore. 


This is my favorite. They're both looking like, "what? Did you wake us up just for more damn pictures!?!?"


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

Great photos, I love the hot tub one.

"Bring us a drink, stat!!"


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

Haha...I know it!!! I normally wouldn't post a picture of myself, but I couldn't help putting that one up. :biggrin:


----------



## pittymama (Dec 9, 2010)

oh that looks just lovely and i want to be there right now!!

your kids are too cute. :becky:


----------

